# Gus Frerotte will start on Sunday



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Frerotte To Start vs. Panthers

9/17/2008 | By Mike Wobschall, vikings.com

Vikings Head Coach Brad Childress announced today that Gus Frerotte will replace Tarvaris Jackson as the starting quarterback on Sunday against the Panthers.

"I feel like we have an opportunity here that I don't want to let pass by," Coach Childress said. "Obviously we have a chance to have a successful season and I think so don't let things potentially slip away, what we're doing is I'm going to make a change at quarterback. I know full well that one position is not responsible and that everyone needs to step up, but I'm just not seeing right now the aggressiveness from Tarvaris that I saw throughout the offseason, training camp, the two preseason games he played in&#8230;part of it may be experience and I know Gus will give us that. And I know his approach will also lend itself to that."


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Nice! Chilly must be getting a little heat.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

:beer:

Now if we could only start someone other than Chilly on Sunday.. :wink:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

jgat said:


> Nice! Chilly must be getting a little heat.


Given what Wolfe spent I'm sure he obviously will have some choice words.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

dblkluk said:


> :beer:
> 
> Now if we could only start someone other than Chilly on Sunday.. :wink:


excellent point!


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

I have it all set for next year. Get Brady Quinn for QB and get Bill Cowher as coach. Done Deal!

Then again I saw an interview with cowher and he picked Tjack as his player to watch.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Player to watch on the bench!!!


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

This helps explain the move.....


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

:rollin:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Shu said:


> This helps explain the move.....


About time he figures out which arm to throw with


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------

